# Can't boot FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE after upgrade from FreeBSD 9.3



## Oleg P. (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi!

I can't boot after upgrade FreeBSD 10.3-REALESE.

I've gotten a message

```
panic: make_dev_sv: bad si_name (error=17, si_name=agpgart)
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc0b7bee2 at kdb_backtrace+0x52
#1 0xc0b3c22b at vpanic+0x11b
#2 0xc0b3c10b at panic+0x1b
#3 0xc0ae1483 at make_dev_sv+0x2f3
#4 0xc0ae150a at make_dev+0x7a
#5 0xc05716e4 at agp_generic_attach+0x124
#6 0xc0f59d9b at agp_i810_attach+0x7b
#7 0xc0b71df4 at device_attach+0x474
#8 0xc0b72e8b at bus_generic_attach+0x2b
#9 0xc08685ea at vga_pci_attach+0x4a
#10 0xc0b71df4 at device_attach+0x474
#11 0xc0b72e8b at bus_generic_attach+0x2b
#12 0xc0861976 at pci_attach+0xf6
#13 0xc0b71df4 at device_attach+0x474
#14 0xc0b72e8b at bus_generic_attach+0x2b
#15 0xc107ad31 at legacy_pcib_attach+0x181
#16 0xc0b71df4 at device_attach+0x474
#17 0xc0b72e8b at bus_generic_attach+0x2b
Uptime: 1s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
Rebooting...
```

My hardware is:

```
Dumping 64 device(s) from the Global Device List:
-------------------------------------------------
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement'} (string list)
  info.product = 'Computer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_argnames = {'num_seconds_to_sleep', 'num_seconds_to_sleep', '', '', '', 'enable_power_save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-power-suspend', 'hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid', 'hal-system-power-hibernate', 'hal-system-power-shutdown', 'hal-system-power-reboot', 'hal-system-power-set-power-save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_names = {'Suspend', 'SuspendHybrid', 'Hibernate', 'Shutdown', 'Reboot', 'SetPowerSave'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_signatures = {'i', 'i', '', '', '', 'b'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version = '0.5.14'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.major = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.micro = 14  (0xe)  (int)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  power_management.can_hibernate = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend_to_disk = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend_to_ram = true  (bool)
  power_management.is_powersave_set = false  (bool)
  power_management.type = 'acpi'  (string)
  system.chassis.manufacturer = 'Sony Corporation'  (string)
  system.chassis.type = 'Notebook'  (string)
  system.firmware.release_date = '06/09/2005'  (string)
  system.firmware.vendor = 'Phoenix Technologies LTD'  (string)
  system.firmware.version = 'R0052G7'  (string)
  system.formfactor = 'laptop'  (string)
  system.hardware.product = 'VGN-T2XRP_S'  (string)
  system.hardware.serial = '28194550-5300712'  (string)
  system.hardware.uuid = '0ABF9C20-4B66-11C6-839B-00014A251DA8'  (string)
  system.hardware.vendor = 'Sony Corporation'  (string)
  system.hardware.version = 'J000Q564'  (string)
  system.kernel.machine = 'i386'  (string)
  system.kernel.name = 'FreeBSD'  (string)
  system.kernel.version = '9.3-RELEASE'  (string)
  system.product = 'VGN-T2XRP_S J000Q564'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/cpu_0'
  freebsd.driver = 'cpu'  (string)
  freebsd.unit = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.20GHz'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/cpu_0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'cpu.0'  (string)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.maximum_speed = 1200  (0x4b0)  (int)
  processor.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582_0'
  freebsd.driver = 'vgapci'  (string)
  freebsd.unit = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.device = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.function = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.secondary_bus = 24  (0x18)  (int)
  pci.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 13698  (0x3582)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33170  (0x8192)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Sony Corporation'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4173  (0x104d)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582'
  freebsd.driver = 'vgapci'  (string)
  freebsd.unit = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.device = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.function = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.secondary_bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 13698  (0x3582)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33170  (0x8192)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Sony Corporation'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4173  (0x104d)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
```

Can anybody help me?
Thank you.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 29, 2017)

Try this from Thread 52803/#post-297365:


Bill Evans at Mariposa said:


> At the boot menu, select `3 Escape to loader prompt`
> At the loader prompt, enter `set hint.agp.1.disabled=1`
> Again at the loader prompt, enter `boot` (*not* `reboot`)
> 
> ...



There's also an open bug for this error: PR 187015.


----------



## Oleg P. (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you.
I've made Your recommendations `set hint.agp.1.disabled=1`
`boot`
And system is starting boot...
But then I got messages:

```
...
tsc_levels_changed: no max freq found
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 120 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 180 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 240 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 300 seconds for xpt_config
```
and boot is stopped without any other messages.
I was waiting about 30 min.


----------

